# Was muss ein Stuhl kosten und wie am besten beraten lassen?



## Viking30k (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo ich habe hier ein kleines Problem ich habe angeboren leider oft rückenschmerzen und bräuchte daher einen Neuen Stuhl für den Pc 

Ich habe einen von Ackracing der mir ansich gefällt nur kann ich nicht lange darauf sitzen da mir dann alles wehtut ( weniger als eine Stunde )

Gibt es für solche speziellen Fälle bezahlbare Büro Sitze? Muss auch kein *gaming* Teil sein die sollen ja eh nichts taugen.

Ps: so 500€ dürfte er kosten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (5. Juni 2020)

Bei Rückenschmerzen erstmal alles ignorieren wo "Gaming" drauf steht.
Deine 500€ sind aber etwas zu knapp. 150 - 200€ mehr kann man schon einplanen. 
Wichtig ist dass du probesitzen kannst bzw der Stuhl ohne Probleme zurück geschickt werden kann. 
Das Problem ist halt dein Rücken. Man sollte, wenn man Rückenprobleme hat, eh nicht lange sitzen. Trotzdem ist es ratsam sich für den Fall einen teuren Spezialstuhl zu kaufen.
Hier mal was zu lesen und zu bestellen... 

https://www.art-office-shop.de/epag...uerostuhl_gegen_Rueckenschmerzen&Locale=de_DE


----------



## mempi (5. Juni 2020)

Es kann schon teuer werden - aber das lohnt sich. Und so nen Stuhl hat man dann auch ne ganze Weile. 

Ich würde dir raten direkt in ein Fachgeschäft zu gehen und Probe zu sitzen, da jeder Rücken anders ist und die Anforderungen dadurch sehr speziell. Seriöse Geschäfte leihen dir einen Stuhl meist auch mehrere Tage aus, damit man das mit etwas Dauer testen kann.


----------



## Schori (5. Juni 2020)

Nach einem Bandscheibenvorfall und langer Suche habe ich einen Topstar Open Art 10 gekauft, der kostet rund 300€.
Das ist gut drei Jahre her und der Stuhl ist immer noch top zum zocken wie auch zum Arbeiten am Schreibtisch.

Ein Freund, der viel am Schreibtisch arbeitet, hat sich vor einer Woche den gleichen gekauft und hat seither keine Rückenschmerzen mehr.

Ich habe auch einige "Gaming" Stühle getestet und bin mit keinem zurechtgekommmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (5. Juni 2020)

mempi schrieb:


> Es kann schon teuer werden - aber das lohnt sich. Und so nen Stuhl hat man dann auch ne ganze Weile.
> 
> Ich würde dir raten direkt in ein Fachgeschäft zu gehen und Probe zu sitzen, da jeder Rücken anders ist und die Anforderungen dadurch sehr speziell. Seriöse Geschäfte leihen dir einen Stuhl meist auch mehrere Tage aus, damit man das mit etwas Dauer testen kann.



Es ist dein Rücken und die entsprechenden Stühle haben eine positive Wirkung. 
Insofern sollte es sich definitiv lohnen. Bin selbst Rückenpatient und jede Entlastung ist es wert zumindest ausprobiert zu werden.


----------



## G-old-Athlon (5. Juni 2020)

Du solltest dich weniger auf die Drehstühle fixieren sondern auch an "Normalen" ergonomischen  Wohnzimmer Stühlen,
eine PVC matte drunter und du kannst auch darauf ohne   den Boden kaputt zu machen den Stuhl verrücken.

Diese kosten einen Bruchteil der guten Bürostühle was selbst bei uns erst. ab 700€ beginnen


----------



## Cruach (6. Juni 2020)

Schau dir mal die Stühle von Secretlab an. Ich hab selbst den Titan (gutes Kunstleder) und bin wirklich zufrieden!


----------



## SvenSn25 (23. Juni 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe hier ein kleines Problem ich habe angeboren leider oft rückenschmerzen und bräuchte daher einen Neuen Stuhl für den Pc
> 
> Ich habe einen von Ackracing der mir ansich gefällt nur kann ich nicht lange darauf sitzen da mir dann alles wehtut ( weniger als eine Stunde )
> 
> ...



Ich würde den Stuhl am besten im Mödelhaus deines Vertrauens testen. Muss nicht zwingend IKEA sein 

Hab mir selbst nen ganz vernünftigen "Chefsessel" für knapp 190 Euro geholt und von damit absolut zufrieden


----------



## Leso (24. Juni 2020)

Bin auch Rückenpatient mit Bandscheibenvorwölbung in der LWS und Rückenschmerzen kommen in der Regel nicht von schlechten Stühlen, wobei einige Kriterien natürlich eingehalten werden sollten.
Wichtiger als der "perfekte" Stuhl ist - auch wenn sich das nicht immer 1:1 umsetzen lässt - aber Bewegung. Unser Körper ist nicht für lange, statische Haltungen gemacht, egal ob in einem 20€ Ikea Stuhl oder einem 2.500€ Vitra Bürostuhl. Hier gilt: Die nächste Haltung ist die beste Haltung.
Natürlich ist es wichtig an seinem Stuhl einige Dinge einstellen zu können, z.B. Sitzhöhe, Sitztiefe, Armlehne, verstellbare Rückenlehne usw. aber diese ganzen Empfehlungen von wegen aufrecht sitzen, Knie 90° zum Boden etc. sind nur bedingt hilfreich. Achte auf einen Stuhl der ein wenig Spiel hat, sodass du auch im Sitzen etwas in Bewegung bist und vor allem stell deine Rückenlehne nicht fest, sondern achte darauf mal gerade zu sitzen, mal ruhig etwas runder, mal gegen die Rückenlehne gelehnt, mal komplett ohne Hilfe der Rückenlehne.
Für 200-300€ gibt es auf jeden Fall schon gute Bürostühle die all diese Kriterien erfüllen und dementsprechend geeignet sind. Sollten deine Rückenschmerzen im LWS-Bereich sitzen, kann eine Lordoseunterstützung helfen.
Was meistens aber deutlich mehr hilft (leider auch teurer ist) als ein guter Stuhl ist ein höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch um einfach verschiedene Positionen einnehmen zu können.


----------



## BobDobalina (10. Juli 2020)

Auch hier jemand mit Probleme mit den Bandscheiben.
Habe den noblechairs icon und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe vorher viel recherchiert und er wurde insbesondere bei Rückenproblemen gut hervorgehoben. Ist aber auch nur n Stuhl innerhalb der Gamingstühle, wo er positiv hervorsticht. Wie teure Stühle sind, weiß ich nicht.
Generell ist sitzen aber auf Dauer eher Mist.


----------

